

App Engine's High-Performance Image Serving System - fuzzythinker
http://www.listry.com/blog/2010/08/app-engines-high-performance-image

======
typicalrunt
Nice article. I didn't realize GAE had that ability.

Are you using it on your Listry site? I ask because your site doesn't have
that many images on it.

